# Any psychopaths here?



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 6, 2021)

Are you a psychopath?

1% of people are so there must be at least one on this forum


----------



## recessed (Apr 6, 2021)

i am a psychopath, very psychopathic

no empathy haver here


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Apr 6, 2021)

Maby


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Apr 6, 2021)

@Proex I think


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Apr 6, 2021)

@TraumatisedOgre


----------



## Growth Plate (Apr 6, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 6, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> Maby


What anti social tendencies do u have


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 6, 2021)

Toodlydood said:


> @TraumatisedOgre


I’m the most empathetic saint here


----------



## Copeful (Apr 6, 2021)

Nah nobody here is a psychopath
most here are just aspie freaks and think they're pscyhopaths for some reason


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 6, 2021)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> Nah nobody here is a psychopath
> most here are just aspie freaks and think they're pscyhopaths for some reason


1% of people are so there might be like 40 people here who actually have it


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Apr 6, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> I’m the most empathetic saint here


Idk about that but you give me mentally ill vibes


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Apr 6, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> What anti social tendencies do u have


Lack of empathy, impulsivity (prolly from adhd), manipulation, and extreme Narcissism (it's cooled down but I had extremely high levels of Narcissism last year)


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 6, 2021)

Toodlydood said:


> Idk about that but you give me mentally ill vibes


@Chadeep said I’m NT


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 6, 2021)

@Ritalincel


----------



## Jamesothy (Apr 6, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> Are you a psychopath?
> 
> 1% of people are so there must be at least one on this forum


You gotta understand that this forum is exactly the type of place that will draw psychopaths like moths to a flame. But not for the reasons that a lot of people here might assume.


----------



## Cigarette (Apr 6, 2021)

no one here is a psycopath. we all have 0 empathy for others and religion but thats just normal. id say we are more inclines to the racist spectrum rather than the psychological spectrum


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Apr 6, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> @Chadeep said I’m NT


Its pity thats all, nt means neurotypical

I shouldnt have to explain why someone with ADHD isnt nt


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Apr 6, 2021)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> Nah nobody here is a psychopath
> most here are just aspie freaks and think they're pscyhopaths for some reason


im a real psychopathic demon furry. i just hide my natural form


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Apr 6, 2021)

AlwaysHaveQuestions said:


> im a real psychopathic demon furry. i just hide my natural form


True


----------



## Chadeep (Apr 6, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> @Chadeep said I’m NT


Ok Chad


----------



## Deleted member 11758 (Apr 6, 2021)

@Ritalincel went from a normal user to a bald 30 year old nutjob subhuman


----------



## Chadeep (Apr 6, 2021)

@Wallenberg


----------



## Warlow (Apr 6, 2021)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> Nah nobody here is a psychopath
> most here are just aspie freaks and think they're pscyhopaths for some reason


cope. If you are an ethnic posting here you are probably a psychopath b/c all ethnic males are badboys


----------



## Jamesothy (Apr 6, 2021)

Cigarette said:


> no one here is a psycopath. we all have 0 empathy for others and religion but thats just normal. id say we are more inclines to the racist spectrum rather than the psychological spectrum


But how would you know? You can't be sure there are no psychopaths here.


----------



## Jamesothy (Apr 6, 2021)

Warlow said:


> cope. If you are an ethnic posting here you are probably a psychopath b/c all ethnic males are badboys


Badboys aren't necessarily psychopaths.


----------



## CFW432 (Apr 6, 2021)

Lmao no one here is truly psychopathic and anyone that does is just larping to seem more edgy. That being said I am personally very empathetic... to the struggles of your average male, also to innocent cute animals like kittens and puppies. However when it comes to human women, I really have no empathy or mercy left for them. After being awoken to the reality of the WORLD by taking the blackpill, and becoming aware of the reality of women and how they TRULY think and behave, I've lost any sort of human decency and respect for them. For me they are nothing more than a bunch of shallow eugenic whores that I feel like fucking from time to time. I treat them accordingly with this realization, and I can more confidently say things directly to their faces about how I truly feel, that I would've NEVER even dared to have even thought of saying back in my young teen bluepilled days.


----------



## Jamesothy (Apr 6, 2021)

waqui98 said:


> Lmao no one here is truly psychopathic and anyone that does is just larping to seem more edgy. That being said I am personally very empathetic... to the struggles of your average male, also to innocent cute animals like kittens and puppies. However when it comes to human women, I really have no empathy or mercy left for them. After being awoken to the reality of the WORLD by taking the blackpill, and becoming aware of the reality of women and how they TRULY think and behave, I've lost any sort of human decency and respect for them. For me they are nothing more than a bunch of shallow eugenic whores that I feel like fucking from time to time. I treat them accordingly with this realization, and I can more confidently say things directly to their faces about how I truly feel, that I would've NEVER even dared to have even thought of saying back in my young teen bluepilled days.


But see, a true psychopath would get on here and larp as an "autistic" incel.


----------



## CFW432 (Apr 6, 2021)

Jamesothy said:


> But see, a true psychopath would get on here and larp as an "autistic" incel.


Jfl are you trying to insinuate something? That being said there's alot of "autistic" people on here that happen to be incels, is it fair to paint them with the brush of "potential psychopaths" just because of their mental disability? And is psychopathy now considered a mental disability now, or is anyone that isn't a soycuck wahmen respecting normie in 2021 now considered mentally ill by said normies?


----------



## Jamesothy (Apr 6, 2021)

waqui98 said:


> Jfl are you trying to insinuate something? That being said there's alot of "autistic" people on here that happen to be incels, is it fair to paint them with the brush of "potential psychopaths" just because of their mental disability? And is psychopathy now considered a mental disability now, or is anyone that isn't a soycuck wahmen respecting normie in 2021 now considered mentally ill by said normies?


You got me all wrong. I didn't say "autistic" incels are psychopaths. That's far from the case. What I said was larping as an "autistic" incel is what a real psychopath on here would do. 

And no, I'm not trying to insinuate anything.


----------



## CFW432 (Apr 6, 2021)

Jamesothy said:


> You got me all wrong. I didn't say "autistic" incels are psychopaths. That's far from the case. What I said was larping as an "autistic" incel is what a real psychopath on here would do.
> 
> And no, I'm not trying to insinuate anything.


Ah, yes I guess I misunderstood you then. My bad, sorry. Yes, I could see that being a possibility. But I don't understand what said psychopath would gain from doing so.


----------



## Jamesothy (Apr 6, 2021)

waqui98 said:


> Ah, yes I guess I misunderstood you then. My bad, sorry. Yes, I could see that being a possibility. But I don't understand what said psychopath would gain from doing so.


The theme of a psychopath's life is endless games. Because they haven't the ability to love, they experience boredome on a different level than most people will ever know. The interpersonal relationships, or lack thereof, that normal people have tend to keep most of us busy. The highs and lows keep us emotionally engaged, but a psychopath has none of that. They spend their entire lives larping and playing. Playing is all they got, and they wouldn't have it any other way because that's all they know. They experience more boredom than most people ever will, but they also experience more fun. 

You can't really question why a psychopath might do something. "Why not?" is the only relevant question that could be applied to anything they do, after you begin to understand what makes them tick.


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 6, 2021)

Jamesothy said:


> They spend their entire lives larping and playing. Playing is all they got, and they wouldn't have it any other way because that's all they know. They experience more boredom than most people ever will, but they also experience more fun.


Sounds like average .me user


----------



## mewcoper (Apr 6, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> Are you a psychopath?
> 
> 1% of people are so there must be at least one on this forum


jfl this forum is not good represantion of general population, there is probably more percantage of psyhcos here


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 6, 2021)

mewcoper said:


> jfl this forum is not good represantion of general population, there is probably more percantage of psyhcos here


@Chadeep bullies me everyday


----------



## Jamesothy (Apr 6, 2021)

mewcoper said:


> jfl this forum is not good represantion of general population, there is probably more percantage of psyhcos here


I wouldn't say it's anywhere near half. But there's probably a good handful of em here.


----------



## Chadeep (Apr 6, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> @Chadeep bullies me everyday


You gaslight me everyday Chang


----------



## Jamesothy (Apr 6, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> Sounds like average .me user


But you got to understand, a lack of interpersonal relationships wouldn't phase a psychopath one bit. Most people here got nothing but games, but they yearn for more. A psychopath wants nothing but his games. People are nothing more than tools/pawns, and the only thing he yearns for is "meaningless" stimulation.


----------



## ShowerMaxxing (Apr 7, 2021)

Yeah but that stat is for males 18+ in usa, so about 1.1M psychopaths live there. It's entirely possible that there are 0 psychopaths here. Just because you have a 1/5 chance (20%) of winning doesnt mean you're guaranteed to win once at least every five games right? Also many users are sub 18yrs.

Psychopaths probably arent even aware or wouldnt label themselves one. The three Dark Triad traits are narcissism, machiavellianism(will manipulate use others for personal gain) and psychopathy(lack of or no empathy,antisocial, impaulsive).

Narrow it down to those three questions - Are you narcy? Do you use people? Do you care if others suffer?

Most psychopaths end up criminals, so it's unlikely anybody here is one as they arent behind bars. Also nobody writes about crime apart from @CriminalMaxxing. But that may just be because they're not dumb enough to document it on a public forum watched by criminal investigation authorities.


----------



## Deleted member 8576 (Apr 7, 2021)

maybe tbh


----------



## Deleted member 8576 (Apr 7, 2021)

Original said:


> maybe tbh


i have some traits of them though so idk maybe i am coping


----------



## Deleted member 9787 (Apr 7, 2021)

“215 IQ asexual psychopath”


----------



## warpsociety (Apr 7, 2021)

Idk. For years every person guy or girl that decides to hate me and severs ties with me calls me a manic sociopath so maybe lmao


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## ShowerMaxxing (Apr 7, 2021)

warpsociety said:


> Idk. For years every person guy or girl that decides to hate me and severs ties with me calls me a manic sociopath so maybe lmao


Normies call regular guys sociopaths if they oppose/protest or dont follow the norm in terms of morals, lifestyle, worldview etc.


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 7, 2021)

i'd say i certainly have some degree of narcissism but other traits i don't have


----------



## Deleted member 8576 (Apr 7, 2021)

warpsociety said:


> Idk. For years every person guy or girl that decides to hate me and severs ties with me calls me a manic sociopath so maybe lmao


maybe you’re just kind of a dick ngl are you usually rude to people or have a short temper?


----------



## Deleted member 8576 (Apr 7, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> i'd say i certainly have some degree of narcissism but other traits i don't have


what kind of narcissistic traits do u have


----------



## Blue (Apr 7, 2021)

Psychopaths me XD


----------



## warpsociety (Apr 7, 2021)

Original said:


> maybe you’re just kind of a dick ngl are you usually rude to people or have a short temper?


No luckily I haven’t had many people actually sever ties with me like that, last dude who called me a sociopath or some shit was some hood black dude I let stay with me for a minute, seemed like he tried to get into my head after I called him out on his own antisocial behavior

ion try to manipulate people but I feel like I have the capacity to ig, acting in psychopathy in every moment just means you’re emotionally weak tbh


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 7, 2021)

Original said:


> what kind of narcissistic traits do u have


grandiose sense of self importance


----------



## Deleted member 8576 (Apr 7, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> grandiose sense of self importance


hmm why do you feel this way? also don’t u make lots of threads saying u r ugly?


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 7, 2021)

Original said:


> hmm why do you feel this way? also don’t u make lots of threads saying u r ugly?


i think im ugly but i never think it's my fault, like i always think i deserve much better than most people, but it's pointless to go into it


----------



## Deleted member 8576 (Apr 7, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> i think im ugly but i never think it's my fault, like i always think i deserve much better than most people, but it's pointless to go into it


i am interested 
being ugly isn’t ur fault if u are, it’s all random anyway.


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 7, 2021)

Original said:


> i am interested
> being ugly isn’t ur fault if u are, it’s all random anyway.


i don't think i have narcissistic personality disorder because i value what others have to say about themselves cause i feel that way the relationship is healthy

but i have narcy traits like self importance, i have fantasies of being worshipped, i sometimes want to make others jealous, i've always felt better than most people and thought i was special (most normies i despise anyway cause they're stupid as fuck)

but overall i wouldn't say i have a disorder, i just have some narcy tendencies but it doesn't make me harm others most of the time like actual narcy's


----------



## eyelidcel (Apr 7, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> Are you a psychopath?
> 
> 1% of people are so there must be at least one on this forum


since I'm not a natural psychopath. If the ends justify the means I can behave like one if its the most effective way of thinking.


----------



## eyelidcel (Apr 7, 2021)

Original said:


> i am interested
> being ugly isn’t ur fault if u are, it’s all random anyway.


only to the individual, for the parents it was pre-selected.


----------



## Deleted member 8576 (Apr 7, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> i don't think i have narcissistic personality disorder because i value what others have to say about themselves cause i feel that way the relationship is healthy
> 
> but i have narcy traits like self importance, i have fantasies of being worshipped, i want to make others jealous, i've always felt better than most people and thought i was special
> 
> but overall i wouldn't say i have a disorder, i just have some narcy tendencies but it doesn't make me harm others most of the time like actual narcy's


i will occasionally fantasize that i am being respected or admired but i think it is normal
the reason i thought i might be one is i have no desire to find love or be loved. never been interested in being in a relationship and i am not convinced love is even real ngl. 
i also have to practice talking to people, like in my head i stage fake convos and try to act as much like a normal human as i can, i rehearse my mannerisms and how my voice fluctuates when i speak.


----------



## Deleted member 8576 (Apr 7, 2021)

eyelidcel said:


> only to the individual, for the parents it was pre-selected.


but even the parents ugliness was random and they didn’t know exactly how genetic recombination would affect their kid. not even the parents are to blame really imo


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 7, 2021)

Original said:


> i will occasionally fantasize that i am being respected or admired but i think it is normal
> the reason i thought i might be one is i have no desire to find love or be loved. never been interested in being in a relationship and i am not convinced love is even real ngl.
> i also have to practice talking to people, like in my head i stage fake convos and try to act as much like a normal human as i can, i rehearse my mannerisms and how my voice fluctuates when i speak.


i feel like most of this forum is narcy but some are very good at hiding it like @Short Ugly and Brown


----------



## Deleted member 8576 (Apr 7, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> i feel like most of this forum is narcy but some are very good at hiding it like @Short Ugly and Brown


short ugly and brown didn’t give me narcy vibes, i didn’t interact with him much tho so idk
also i lack narcissism, i don’t think very highly of myself i’m just a normal person i think. guess i’m not a psycho after all


----------



## eyelidcel (Apr 7, 2021)

Original said:


> but even the parents ugliness was random and they didn’t know exactly how genetic recombination would affect their kid. not even the parents are to blame really imo


yeah, but if you're pulling from a good pool of genes you have a good chance of getting good stuff. Unless you come from a weird family where chad was fucking femcels and trucels were fucking stacy. But, in the world we live in that's become ever more common.


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 7, 2021)

Original said:


> short ugly and brown didn’t give me narcy vibes, i didn’t interact with him much tho so idk
> also i lack narcissism, i don’t think very highly of myself i’m just a normal person i think. guess i’m not a psycho after all


I wouldn't say i think highly of myself tbh but i'd be lying if i said i didn't have some form of narcissism

If i was a male model I'd probably do lots of hedonistic shit to get people especially women to love me and worship me, but i'd say traits like making others feel bad on purpose, i don't do that

i'd love to make chads and people i hate jealous tho but people i like, like lots of people here, i wouldn't want to make them feel bad

I think @Short Ugly and Brown was very good at hiding his narcissism, dude spammed his eyes and even asked me several times in pm's to post his eyes and explained it by saying "i don't want people to think im narcy", why else would he ask people to post it if he didn't want to get attention cause he thinks it looks so good?


----------



## Deleted member 8576 (Apr 7, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> I wouldn't say i think highly of myself tbh but i'd be lying if i said i didn't have some form of narcissism
> 
> If i was a male model I'd probably do lots of hedonistic shit to get people especially women to love me and worship me, but i'd say traits like making others feel bad on purpose, i don't do that
> 
> ...


i am similar in the sense that i don’t like the idea of making others feel bad sorta but overall the thoughts others have feel inconsequential to me. even i was 7 psl mogger i can’t imagine myself caring if people loved me or if women liked me. for some reason i don’t see the point, i would still mostly keep to myself. day to day i feel like my life wouldn’t change.


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 7, 2021)

Original said:


> i am similar in the sense that i don’t like the idea of making others feel bad sorta but overall the thoughts others have feel inconsequential to me. even i was 7 psl mogger i can’t imagine myself caring if people loved me or if women liked me. for some reason i don’t see the point, i would still mostly keep to myself. day to day i feel like my life wouldn’t change.


if u dont care whether people love you, you're probably not a narcy

narcys care so much about what others think and if they aren't being worshipped pretty much 24/7 they get very agitated

others thoughts feeling inconsequential is probably sign of lack of empathy or being schizoid tbh or maybe you do care but you just haven't found the right person


----------



## Deleted member 8576 (Apr 7, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> if u dont care whether people love you, you're probably not a narcy
> 
> narcys care so much about what others think and if they aren't being worshipped pretty much 24/7 they get very agitated
> 
> others thoughts feeling inconsequential is probably sign of lack of empathy or being schizoid tbh


oh yeah, i have heard of schizoid personality disorder or whatever it’s called, and i seem to have lots in common with that personality type if i am remembering it correctly.


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 7, 2021)

Original said:


> oh yeah, i have heard of schizoid personality disorder or whatever it’s called, and i seem to have lots in common with that personality type if i am remembering it correctly.


u said u were popular in middle school so u made an effort to be liked and have interpersonal relationships i assume


----------



## Deleted member 8576 (Apr 7, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> u said u were popular in middle school so u made an effort to be liked and have interpersonal relationships i assume


i sort of over exaggerated middle school but in late elementary school i was a bit popular and in early middle school i think. like i was friends with the chads and well known guys and sort of became well known through my connection to them. i don’t feel like i put in much effort though, i happened to be a funny kid and it just happened. later years were when i completely stopped caring and just kept to myself, lost most friends by late highschool because we drifted apart


----------



## Lihito (Apr 8, 2021)

Jamesothy said:


> But see, a true psychopath would get on here and larp as an "autistic" incel.


----------



## Lihito (Apr 8, 2021)

waqui98 said:


> Jfl are you trying to insinuate something? That being said there's alot of "autistic" people on here that happen to be incels, is it fair to paint them with the brush of "potential psychopaths" just because of their mental disability? And is psychopathy now considered a mental disability now, or is anyone that isn't a soycuck wahmen respecting normie in 2021 now considered mentally ill by said normies?


*Womxn


----------



## Deleted member 7901 (Apr 11, 2021)

Very unlikely, 1% of the population are psychopaths, but majority of the psychopath population is in prison, 
average IQ of psychopaths is extremely low as well so they probably can't say much.


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 11, 2021)

ItsNotADream said:


> Very unlikely, 1% of the population are psychopaths, but majority of the psychopath population is either in prison
> (average IQ of psychopaths is extremely low as well)


A true psychopath would leave this forum straight away cause it would be boring


----------



## R@m@ (Apr 11, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> @Proex I think


WTf that guy is the complete opposite, crying over Eva and shit


----------



## Deleted member 7901 (Apr 11, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> A true psychopath would leave this forum straight away cause it would be boring


a true psychopath probably can't even use the internet, because their average IQ is extremely low,
only 20% of the psychopath population are actually high functioning


----------



## turkproducer (Apr 11, 2021)

*Psychopaths have no conscience so they wouldn’t even be considering this question *


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 11, 2021)

ItsNotADream said:


> a true psychopath probably can't even use the internet, because their average IQ is extremely low,
> only 20% of the psychopath population are actually high functioning


And they would have committed a crime by now, been in juvie for example 

Most people here didn’t have anti social behaviour growing up so try to act big online to look cool but they aren’t being themselves


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 11, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> *Psychopaths have no conscience so they wouldn’t even be considering this question *


Do you think I’m a psychopath


----------



## turkproducer (Apr 11, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> Do you think I’m a psychopath


Definitely not


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 11, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> Definitely not


But if I was I could’ve been faking this the whole time


----------



## Jamesothy (Apr 11, 2021)

ItsNotADream said:


> a true psychopath probably can't even use the internet, because their average IQ is extremely low,
> only 20% of the psychopath population are actually high functioning


Where you getting all this information from? Got any stats?


----------



## Deleted member 7901 (Apr 11, 2021)

Jamesothy said:


> Where you getting all this information from? Got any stats?











Are Psychopaths Smart? The Surprising Truth About Their IQ - PsyBlog


Psychopaths are not that smart -- perhaps even less intelligent than average.




www.spring.org.uk





you can also correlate the ratio of psychopaths and sociopaths in prison and look at their average IQ


----------



## Deleted member 11053 (Apr 11, 2021)

Do you think im a psychopath or narcissistic op?


----------



## Jamesothy (Apr 11, 2021)

ItsNotADream said:


> Are Psychopaths Smart? The Surprising Truth About Their IQ - PsyBlog
> 
> 
> Psychopaths are not that smart -- perhaps even less intelligent than average.
> ...


“The results of the current meta-analysis produced a small, but significant effect size suggesting that individuals who score higher on measures of psychopathic traits tend to score lower on measures of IQ.”

This article failed to mention exactly what those "psychopathic traits" are. They very well could have isolated one or two traits that psychopaths have which correlate to lower intelligence when standing by themselves. For example, they could have looked for people with a willingness to lie, impulsiveness, and apathy. People with these traits are more likely to have lower inteigence, but we're talking about true psycopaths. There's a big difference between a psychopath and someone who shared a few traits with one. And there's no sure fire way to identify a psychopath.


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 11, 2021)

Monk said:


> Do you think im a psychopath or narcissistic op?


Narcissistic tendencies but not psychopath


----------



## Deleted member 7901 (Apr 11, 2021)

Jamesothy said:


> “The results of the current meta-analysis produced a small, but significant effect size suggesting that individuals who score higher on measures of psychopathic traits tend to score lower on measures of IQ.”
> 
> This article failed to mention exactly what those "psychopathic traits" are. They very well could have isolated one or two traits that psychopaths have that correlate to lower intelligence when standing by themselves. For example, they could have looked for people with a willingness to lie, impulsiveness, and apathy. People with these traits are more likely to have lower inteigence, but we're talking about true psycopaths. There's a big difference between a psychopath and someone who shared a few traits with one. And there's no sure fire way to identify a psychopath.


The article just mentions what the author said, if you want you can read the full and abstract study which is linked there as well








Untangling intelligence, psychopathy, antisocial personality disorder, & conduct problems: A meta-analytic review


Substantial research has investigated the association between intelligence and psychopathic traits. The findings to date have been inconsistent and have not always considered the multi-dimensional nature of psychopathic traits. Moreover, there has been a tendency to confuse psychopathy with...




doi.org


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Apr 11, 2021)

Yeah I'm a dark triad 6psl bad boy khhv posting on an incel forum


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 11, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> Yeah I'm a dark triad 6psl bad boy khhv posting on an incel forum


How are you KHHV if you are my dad?


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Apr 11, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> How are you KHHV if you are my dad?


Im dirty


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Apr 11, 2021)

Do you think I have any dark triad traits


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 11, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> Do you think I have any dark triad traits


Narcissism no

Machvellianism no

Lack of empathy no


----------



## Deleted member 10949 (Apr 11, 2021)

I am socio just anger issues sometimes


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Apr 11, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> Narcissism no
> 
> Machvellianism no
> 
> Lack of empathy no


Over for me


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 11, 2021)

Nonstoplooksmax said:


> I am socio just anger issues sometimes


Edgy


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 11, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> Over for me


Why would u want to be a dickhead that is a shit friend?


----------



## Selfahate (Apr 11, 2021)

Why are the qualifications for one


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Apr 11, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> Edgy


Now that I know how I really look(back camera) I'm ready to cause chaos and destruction


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 11, 2021)

Selfahate said:


> Why are the qualifications for one


Look it up and compare it to yourself


----------



## Clark69 (Apr 11, 2021)

makinithappen strikes me as one tbh. no joke


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 11, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> Now that I know how I really look(back camera) I'm ready to cause chaos and destruction


Yes don’t care about others irl and feel superior to them


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Apr 11, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> Why would u want to be a dickhead that is a shit friend?


It's girls, I wouldn't want to let friends down


----------



## Deleted member 10949 (Apr 11, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> Edgy


----------



## Jamesothy (Apr 11, 2021)

ItsNotADream said:


> The article just mentions what the author said, if you want you can read the full and abstract study which is linked there as well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"With regard to the antisocial personality criteria, the study had to define antisocial behaviour in terms of psychiatric diagnoses based on psychiatric manual such as _Diagnostic and Statistical Manual of Mental Disorders (any version)_ (DSM, The American Psychiatric Association) or _International Statistical Classification of Diseases 10th Revision_ (ICD-10, WHO, 1992) [i.e., oppositional defiant disorder (ODD), conduct disorder (CD), disruptive behaviour disorder (DBD), antisocial personality disorder (ASPD)]."

Ok, so this study had to include individuals who had been previously diagnosed with only one of the following:

-ODD
-CD
-DBD
-ASPD

So it's exactly as I thought. The majority of people diagnosed with these...whatever you want to call them, are nothing close to a fully fledged psychopath. You can either believe me or not. I have no way to prove that claim.


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Apr 11, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> grandiose sense of self importance


LOL you're like a fucking 14yro teenage girl who listens to Billie eilish. 

Can't blame me for thinking you're a 16 year old when you act like this. 

It's actually sad. How are you not embarresed of yourself?


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 11, 2021)

FastBananaCEO said:


> LOL you're like a fucking 14yro teenage girl who listens to Billie eilish.
> 
> Can't blame me for thinking you're a 16 year old when you act like this.
> 
> It's actually sad. How are you not embarresed of yourself?


You don’t know me I’m not a good person


----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Apr 11, 2021)

i am not


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 11, 2021)

thickdickdaddy27 said:


> i am not


Apparently admitting you aren’t totally saint like means you are an edgy 14 year old teenage girl


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Apr 11, 2021)

FastBananaCEO said:


> LOL you're like a fucking 14yro teenage girl who listens to Billie eilish.
> 
> Can't blame me for thinking you're a 16 year old when you act like this.
> 
> It's actually sad. How are you not embarresed of yourself?


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 11, 2021)

@thinwhiteduke i am a bit narcissistic theres no denying that


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Apr 11, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> @thinwhiteduke i am a bit narcissistic theres no denying that


Ooo you're so edgy! That's so interesting we really care!!


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 11, 2021)

FastBananaCEO said:


> Ooo you're so edgy! That's so interesting we really care!!


I don’t care what some teenager from across the world or close to me idk ur British u could be larping thinks about me from interne tpersona


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Apr 11, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> You don’t know me I’m not a good person


Really? What's the worst thing you've done? Did you insult someone one time? Did you steal a pencil from school one time?


----------



## Deleted member 11748 (Apr 11, 2021)

oh yeah im such a physco oogabooga


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 11, 2021)

FastBananaCEO said:


> Really? What's the worst thing you've done? Did you insult someone one time? Did you steal a pencil from school one time?


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Apr 11, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> Are you a psychopath?
> 
> 1% of people are so there must be at least one on this forum


inb4 major report on mainstream media "Over 25% of users on .me identified as psychopathic..."


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 11, 2021)

AsGoodAsItGets said:


> inb4 major report on mainstream media "Over 25% of users on .me identified as psychopathic..."


If only people here have known what I’ve done but I don’t like to go into shit cause I could say anything and people wouldn’t believe


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Apr 11, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> If only people here have known what I’ve done but I don’t like to go into shit cause I could say anything and people wouldn’t believe


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 11, 2021)

AsGoodAsItGets said:


>


As a child I actually had anti social behaviour but nowadays I do It less especially since isolated so can’t actually do it cause I’m not around anyone


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Apr 11, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> If only people here have known what I’ve done but I don’t like to go into shit cause I could say anything and people wouldn’t believe


Oooo so mysterious and edgy woooow


----------



## Deleted member 11053 (Apr 11, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> If only people here have known what I’ve done but I don’t like to go into shit cause I could say anything and people wouldn’t believe


I would believe say it


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 11, 2021)

FastBananaCEO said:


> Oooo so mysterious and edgy woooow


I don’t care if you don’t believe me chad


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Apr 11, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> As a child I actually had anti social behaviour but nowadays I do It less especially since isolated so can’t actually do it cause I’m not around anyone


The only reason you're anti social is because you're ugly and you get negative reinforcement from socialising with people. And the reason you're isolated is because you're ugly and you were ostrasized.


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Apr 11, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> If only people here have known what I’ve done but I don’t like to go into shit cause I could say anything and people wouldn’t believe


what a dark triad machiavelian ruthless throat slitter indeed


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 11, 2021)

FastBananaCEO said:


> The only reason you're anti social is because you're ugly and you get negative reinforcement from socialising with people. And the reason you're isolated is because you're ugly and you were ostrasized.


Both are true but correlation isn’t Causation

as a kid I wasn’t actually ugly and I had some anti social behaviour

but now yes I am isolated cause of ugliness but that isn’t related to my past anti social behaviour


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Apr 11, 2021)

Monk said:


> I would believe say it


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 11, 2021)

Monk said:


> I would believe say it


I could make up anything jfl nothing is believable especially since I don’t know any of you irl and you didn’t know me as a kid

i could say I smashed someone with a brick and got suspended I could say I pushed a girl down the stairs because she called me short 

nothinf is believable


----------



## Deleted member 11053 (Apr 11, 2021)

AsGoodAsItGets said:


>


?


----------



## Deleted member 11053 (Apr 11, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> I could make up anything jfl nothing is believable especially since I don’t know any of you irl and you didn’t know me as a kid
> 
> i could say I smashed someone with a brick and got suspended I could say I pushed a girl down the stairs because she called me short
> 
> nothinf is believable


I don't believe you would lie


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 11, 2021)

AsGoodAsItGets said:


>


Ironically people here lack anti social behaviour so they project onto me


----------



## Alexanderr (Apr 11, 2021)

This thread will attract lots of edgy teenagers who pride themselves in their belief that they lack any and all empathy.


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 11, 2021)

Monk said:


> I don't believe you would lie


I could tell u in pm’s


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Apr 11, 2021)

Monk said:


> I don't believe you would lie


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Apr 11, 2021)

Alexanderr said:


> This thread will attract lots of edgy teenagers who pride themselves in their belief that they lack any and all empathy.


'Ooooooo Im dark triad maxing following the guide on Illimitable Man oooooooo"


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 11, 2021)

thinwhiteduke said:


>


I never said I’m sociopath I just have traits 

One thing i do have is empathy so I’m not dangerous


----------



## Deleted member 11053 (Apr 11, 2021)

thinwhiteduke said:


>


What's funny jfl? I don't believe he would lie on that, ik he can larp or make copypasta but he seem serious here and i believe him


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 11, 2021)

Monk said:


> What's funny jfl? I don't believe he would lie on that, ik he can larp or make copypasta but he seem serious here and i believe him


He falls for childish persona failo


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Apr 11, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> I never said I’m sociopath I just have traits
> 
> One thing i do have is empathy so I’m not dangerous


I just caged over that, he would believing you anything. on this kind of forum lmao


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 11, 2021)

thinwhiteduke said:


> I just caged over that, he would believing you anything. on this kind of forum lmao


He‘s joking tbh I wouldn’t believe me if I was him on this kind of topic since lots larp to look edgy

but I would try my best to open up to him in honest way to connect with him somewhat if he really wants to


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Apr 11, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> but I would try my best to open up to him in honest way to connect with him somewhat if he really wants to


maybe, but you can also pretend the connection to get something from it, although here its very unlikely, but there are people who can baited you for completely petty reason such as reacts


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 11, 2021)

thinwhiteduke said:


> maybe, but you can also pretend the connection to get something from it, although here its very unlikely, but there are people who can baited you for completely petty reason such as reacts


What would I get? It’s an incel forum jfl but I guess some digital words that compliment my behaviour? That’s the most id get from larping.


----------



## alligatordude (Apr 11, 2021)

I was a pretty unempathic person my entire childhood up thru teens, always felt weird because I couldn’t truly feel emotions of people that I care about and made me feel like shit

after doing shrooms a few times it’s made me quite empathetic now and very aware of others sufferings


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 11, 2021)

alligatordude said:


> I was a pretty unempathic person my entire childhood up thru teens, always felt weird because I couldn’t truly feel emotions of people that I care about and made me feel like shit
> 
> after doing shrooms a few times it’s made me quite empathetic now and very aware of others sufferings





alligatordude said:


> I was a pretty unempathic person my entire childhood up thru teens, always felt weird because I couldn’t truly feel emotions of people that I care about and made me feel like shit
> 
> after doing shrooms a few times it’s made me quite empathetic now and very aware of others sufferings


Did u have tough upbringing?


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Apr 11, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> What would I get? It’s an incel forum jfl but I guess some digital words that compliment my behaviour? That’s the most id get from larping.


I didn't mean this, there are ways. for example when brbbrah leaked the PM with Proex


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 11, 2021)

thinwhiteduke said:


> I didn't mean this, there are ways. for example when brbbrah leaked the PM with Proex


I know that won’t happen and I wouldn’t be embarrassed if he did it anyway


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Apr 11, 2021)

Monk said:


> ?


You


alligatordude said:


> I was a pretty unempathic person my entire childhood up thru teens, always felt weird because I couldn’t truly feel emotions of people that I care about and made me feel like shit
> 
> after doing shrooms a few times it’s made me quite empathetic now and very aware of others sufferings


wtf i thought shrooms were supposed to low inhib maxx? I already empath, don’t want more fml


----------



## alligatordude (Apr 11, 2021)

AsGoodAsItGets said:


> You
> 
> wtf i thought shrooms were supposed to low inhib maxx? I already empath, don’t want more fml


Makes u more open to feeling emotion, but no it does work for low inhib max if what you mean by low inhib is no social anxiety/ not constantly thinking about stupid social shit like what if x person might judge you, pre much would kill me from being self conscious, when microdosing it 

makes u more comfortable socially


----------



## alligatordude (Apr 11, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> Did u have tough upbringing?


Uh ok let me rephrase, me not having appropriate empathy was more of a problem maybe between age 13-18?

I didn’t have a bad childhood, but I was in a family where I was exposed to a lot of conflict and anger and fighting, between my dad and mom, and between my brother and dad, dad and brother had petty bad anger issues when I was younger, they’re good now

I was at the point where someone very close to me could break out crying showing their love and empathy for me and how much they care about me, and I couldn’t feel proper emotion, I felt dead and bad about it

but shrooms definitely made me exact opposite of that,

I am very very appreciative for kind acts and the feelings of others, more the bad shit people have to go through in this reality

Like Im able to start crying just by having someone doing a genuine act of kindness to me, or thinking about how much I care about my brother and cousin, especially when I hear that they are going through bullshit, or hard mental times

which before I couldn’t really be able to do that at all


----------



## nestivv (Apr 11, 2021)

AlwaysHaveQuestions said:


> im a real psychopathic demon furry. i just hide my natural form


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Apr 11, 2021)

alligatordude said:


> Makes u more open to feeling emotion, but no it does work for low inhib max if what you mean by low inhib is no social anxiety/ not constantly thinking about stupid social shit like what if x person might judge you, pre much would kill me from being self conscious, when microdosing it
> 
> makes u more comfortable socially


Okay that’s good. I’m quite honestly very comfortable in social situations and able to “play the room” so to speak. I also get what you’re saying, if I understand correctly, might be related to ego death and to be avle to feel and not have an attachment to certainty in interactions. I’m asking for low inhib as in to clear trauma, anxiety about success, fear of success, fear of failure, having more low inhibition to risk taking (i already do but it’s not balanced and is very high risk to very low risk tolerance yoyoing patterns - some dopamine levels are off from substance abuse probably). I’ve heard MDMA helps this. I’ve done a lot of MD recreationally and it might have helped with the social anxiety I mentioned in the beginning (i had as a child - now non existent tbh) tbh


----------



## alligatordude (Apr 11, 2021)

AsGoodAsItGets said:


> Okay that’s good. I’m quite honestly very comfortable in social situations and able to “play the room” so to speak. I also get what you’re saying, if I understand correctly, might be related to ego death and to be avle to feel and not have an attachment to certainty in interactions. I’m asking for low inhib as in to clear trauma, anxiety about success, fear of success, fear of failure, having more low inhibition to risk taking (i already do but it’s not balanced and is very high risk to very low risk tolerance yoyoing patterns - some dopamine levels are off from substance abuse probably). I’ve heard MDMA helps this. I’ve done a lot of MD recreationally and it might have helped with the social anxiety I mentioned in the beginning (i had as a child - now non existent tbh) tbh


Shrooms if anything for me definitely made me less caring about if I succeed or fail compared to the average person, makes u less materialistic/ caring about wanting to socially high in status because u see none of that actually matters in terms of happiness 

can make u more of a risk taker, again if what’s inhibiting you from taking risks right now is social anxiety / self conscious reasons, or perhaps overthinking reasons, as shrooms soothes the mind and helps a lot with adhd, etc 

can help with trauma, people have used it for that therapeutically, like ptsd 

also try to space how what you write in paragraphs/few sentences, whether it’s on paper or on the internet, 

I’m not anything amazing at it, but it makes it a hell of a lot easier for people to read it, and thus makes them more willing to read it

walls of text are no fun, and you can get lost in it


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Apr 11, 2021)

me bro im a high-functioning primary psychopath

im also asexual and have 215 iq


----------



## alligatordude (Apr 11, 2021)

Proex said:


> me bro im a high-functioning primary psychopath
> 
> im also asexual and have 215 iq


Asexual = no sex drive 

which I experience some what and it’s brutal, I visually can see x person is conventionally attractive, but the drive to want to rail them isn’t necessarily there


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 11, 2021)

alligatordude said:


> Asexual = no sex drive
> 
> which I experience some what and it’s brutal, I visually can see x person is conventionally attractive, but the drive to want to rail them isn’t necessarily there


Ok Ramirez


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Apr 11, 2021)

alligatordude said:


> Shrooms if anything for me definitely made me less caring about if I succeed or fail compared to the average person, makes u less materialistic/ caring about wanting to socially high in status because u see none of that actually matters in terms of happiness
> 
> can make u more of a risk taker, again if what’s inhibiting you from taking risks right now is social anxiety / self conscious reasons, or perhaps overthinking reasons, as shrooms soothes the mind and helps a lot with adhd, etc
> 
> ...


Appreciate that reply. I will do it. Did you “trip” on it or microdosed?


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Apr 11, 2021)

alligatordude said:


> Asexual = no sex drive
> 
> which I experience some what and it’s brutal, I visually can see x person is conventionally attractive, but the drive to want to rail them isn’t necessarily there


how is that brutal id become asexual rifgt away if i could and if it wouldnt hurt my dick or anything else


----------



## xefo (Apr 11, 2021)

outside of cringe psl muh psychopath i probably am, i don't feel any empathy


----------



## alligatordude (Apr 11, 2021)

AsGoodAsItGets said:


> Appreciate that reply. I will do it. Did you “trip” on it or microdosed?


I did proper doses of it, ranging anywhere from 3-7 grams, around 6 times I believe

I think that’s what kick started the empathy and feeling of emotions, also made me connect back with my child version of myself who I forgot about, the pure naive happy self

and then I would take microdoses, every three days, 500mg of golden teacher psilocybin cubensis,

I got mine from online website, a gram usually goes for 6-7 dollars CAD from what I see,

microdosing is done every three days because you build a tolerance to psychedelics very quickly, and the mental effects you microdose for in the first place last for around 2-3 days after it takes effect

I did microdosing for general mood boost, inhibition of adhd symptoms, inhibit feeling of being self conscious, general better focus

I don’t really do psychedelics in general anymore, once you do them for so long, in my case a span of several months of both doing proper doses and microdoses, it gives a permanent change to my mind I feel

I don’t feel a need to have to touch it again, it has done for me what I wanted from it

going from un empathetic , Massive self hatred, depression, anxiety, no sense of self anymore, feeling lost,

to empathetic, much less anxious and self conscious, more respectful and endearing to myself and others, feel more rooted in life, feel connected with my true self especially the young kid version of myself


----------



## alligatordude (Apr 11, 2021)

Proex said:


> how is that brutal id become asexual rifgt away if i could and if it wouldnt hurt my dick or anything else


Having hot girls want to fuck you, but you unable to feel anything to want to go through with it, is brutal, don’t wish it on anyone


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Apr 11, 2021)

alligatordude said:


> Having hot girls want to fuck you, but you unable to feel anything to want to go through with it, is brutal, don’t wish it on anyone


how would that be brutal though u wouldnt care about it


----------



## alligatordude (Apr 11, 2021)

Proex said:


> how would that be brutal though u wouldnt care about it


Idk I still get thoughts of wanting to experience that, but it’s like my body and dead vague sense of sexual passion doesn’t allow u to, 

I want it but don’t want it 

idk hard to explain 

men with shit libido still want to fuck women, which is why they do so much shit to try to fix the problem


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Apr 11, 2021)

alligatordude said:


> I did proper doses of it, ranging anywhere from 3-7 grams, around 6 times I believe
> 
> I think that’s what kick started the empathy and feeling of emotions, also made me connect back with my child version of myself who I forgot about, the pure naive happy self
> 
> ...


Thanks for the detailed answer.

That’s so sick bro. I’m really happy for you. 🥰👊🏼


----------



## alligatordude (Apr 11, 2021)

AsGoodAsItGets said:


> Thanks for the detailed answer.
> 
> That’s so sick bro. I’m really happy for you. 🥰👊🏼


Thanks man, hope you figure out what you are seeking for


----------



## Acromegaly_Chad (Apr 29, 2021)

Well they didn't want me in the military when I applied because they tested me as a psycho so I guess I'm a legit one


----------



## Beetlejuice (Apr 29, 2021)

yes and no


----------

